# Many thanks Lloyd!



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

As above, many thanks to you and your staff for your patience and understanding over the last few days, I've been banging my head against the walls here regarding the bank, but hopefully all is well now and all sorted, but thanks again for your patience, top service from you, as usual :thumb:
Great speaking to you just now too, have a good weekend and keep the faith, one day an Aprilia will be yours 

Have a good Easter, best wishes :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Mick, although i have to be honest, the credit goes to Jayne, she's the one who has done all the chasing around.

Good to talk to you again, hopefully i'm off to Wareham over the weekend, so i'll stand by the shore and give you a wave to the West, you might just see from the end of your tripod 

Have a good Easter too mate. :thumb:


----------

